# Best wheat berries for long-term storage?



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

We finally invested in a grain grinder for our preps. Now it is time to buy wheat berries. What kinds are best for long-term storage? Where do you buy them?

Thanks!


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

*My local Walmart now carries red wheat berries in a big white square bucket. It's not a 5 gallon, maybe a 4 gallon for about $15. 

*You can order it in sacks, in 5 or 6 gallon containers, and in #10 cans over the internet. Try Honeyville or Walton for your search. 

*If you have a grainery nearby you can get it very inexpensively but you'll have to package it yourself. 

*Also, do a search on our thread, there's been lots of talk about this very subject many times.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

we got wheat off of the combine we had to clean it ourselves and put it in food grade buckets with o2 absorbers and grind a bucket at a time we also buy deer corn to make cornmeal with 
what brand grinder did you get?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Our Walmart carries Auguson Farms brand hard white or red wheat. 26lbs per bucket and its packed for long term storage. That ended up being the same price I could buy it in bulk elsewhere.


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

I'll have to check our Wal-Mart, although I've never noticed wheat berries there.

We got a Country Living grain mill. Saved up a long time for it.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I get my wheat berries from the wheat cleaner guys, where all the farmers bring their grains and let it clean and where the bakers buy. I have to say that I m not in the States and perhaps it doesn't work like that with you. but it is worth to try to find a source where you can buy in bulk. 
congratulations with the grinder! And more have fun baking the breads, shortly you will never want store bought breads again. My children call that baked air bread, no taste nothing


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't find a local source and our Walmart doesn't carry bulk prepping items like wheat. So I got SuperPails of mostly hard white wheat from beprepared.com. Shipping is cheap if you get over 200 lbs of anything at a time, and I also didn't have to seal it in Mylar or do anything except stack it when it arrived.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I've gotten some from the LDS online store. Probably not as good as a deal but it's packaged for long term and easy to move around.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I don't live in the grain belt, so can't buy locally, and my walmart doesn't carry it. The first batch I bought, I went to my health food store and asked if they could order me a couple of 50lb bags. They were happy to. It was cheaper than buying online and it was organic too.

Then I found Wheat Montana and looked for a local dealer. I found a co-op where they order in bulk. It was a lot cheaper than the health food price, although not organic.

Also, you can call your local LDS church and ask them about buying it. You don't have to be a church member and they'll let you either buy from the cannery or maybe combine an order with church members. They're happy to help anybody interested in food storage. If they can't help you directly they can point you to where you can find it. All their members store wheat.

I love the white wheat berries (versus the red wheat.) It bakes up lighter and is more like white bread. I buy hard white for baking bread, and soft white for baking cookies, cakes, and biscuits.

Congrats on the CL mill. I LOVE mine.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't believe it is the individual variety that matters.

It's all about keeping that wheat dry.....cool, if possible, and free of potential bug infestation.

Buckets or barrels in the basement work well if sealed. Freezer works great, too.
Shorter term (regular/frequent usage) a bucket in the pantry will be fine.

I've posted before about using a candle to burn the oxygen out of the wheat storage container. That practice has been used in the steamy Congo to preserve dry grains and other perishables. In longer term storage operations, I place a candle directly in the wheat and light it, then placed the lid on and seal the container. The candle will burn until the oxygen is depleted (not very long in a five gallon bucket) while simultaneously filling the bucket with carbon dioxide..... 
Tape a few layers of aluminum foil to the underside of plastic lids so that the heat from the candle does not burn through. When the candle does burn through, it only leaves the tiniest pinhole and gives the most satisfying, yet aggravating little *POP* as the immediate exchange of air puts out the candle. (then you have to start over with a new lid)


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have purchased wheat from Augason farms. Cheap but slow shipping. And Pleasant hill grains. More expensive but very fast shipping.
We also prefer the white wheat over red.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Incidentally, I have come to view wheat as an ultimate survival food.

Wheat and water would sustain a family for years if need be.
It's all about the sprouts.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

If there is an Amish, or Mennonite store in your area they will have 50lb sacks of wheat, and several other bulk products. We travel 60 miles to an Amish store twice a year and stock up.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We buy it locally in the nitrogen packed buckets at Walton Food. Hard red winter wheat mostly, but also some durham (sp?) for making pasta.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Azure Standard - Quality Bulk & Natural Foods
They ship to Iowa. You would have to call to see if they have a drop point near you.


----------

